# Best software you've written on FreeBSD



## kr651129 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd like to know what is the best/most involved software that you wrote for your system that you could have just installed from the ports.

I want to write my own window manager for my system even though it'd be easier to just install x11/gnome2 just for the kicks, what about you?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 7, 2012)

Recently I implemented sysutils/beadm which is used to manipulate the _Boot Environments_ on a ZFS filesystem and an devd(8) based sysutils/automount utility that automounts (DOH!) removable media when inserted.

I also created a simple manual tiling manager called *tile.sh*, but it's not available in ports: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=179715&postcount=54


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 8, 2012)

Since I only ever use FreeBSD (and I think all my software I write is the best I've written ) I don*'*t really have any specific examples. Perhaps the most novelty one was a game written for the Microsoft Imagine Cup which placed first in the UK finals. It was meant to be written using Microsoft XNA/DirectX/Visual Studio but I actually wrote the entire thing on FreeBSD using Mono and Winforms (gdiplus).

Below are some screenshots of it running on my Thinkpad z60t (Running 7.x-RELEASE I think, maybe even 6.x).

http://public.sanguinelabs.co.uk/expose/projects/doe/doe2.png

And this was it running on the screen provided in our demo area (xrandr worked perfectly thanks to the intel gfx card):

http://public.sanguinelabs.co.uk/expose/projects/doe/doe4.png

During the presentation in front of everyone I was terrified it would crash and return to the gnome2 desktop. Even during the later stages of the competition I never did quite manage to port it fully to windows lol.

Unfortunately during the Worldwide finals in Egypt, the game only placed third. Perhaps they had cottoned on? 

(suffice to say that Microsoft gave up trying to convert it to the xbox 360 Live Arcade lol)


----------

